# Silly Question Laparoscopy/ovarian cyst



## bella2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,

I was just wondering if you can bill a Laproscopic ovarian cystectomy 58662 with a Laproscopic ovarian cyst drainage 49322? I did't see any edits staing that these were bundled procedures but I guess it just dosen't seem correct to code the drainage and removal of the cyst together.

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated,

Bella


----------



## sparkles1077 (Apr 4, 2010)

I get 49322 only when I code cystectomy with aspiration.  (Using 3M)


----------



## valleyobgynut (Apr 17, 2010)

If it was the same cyst I would just code the 58662.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree - same cyst only code 58662.


----------

